
Philosophy has come up empty when it comes to proving god's existence - huihuiilly
https://bostonreview.net/alex-byrne-philosophy-god
======
bobblywobbles
Catholic man here.

I'd just like to comment here, and hopefully bring an unbiased view from the
other side of this conversation.

Even though that I am Catholic, and that I believe God exists, I can't stand
here and hold up evidence X that proves irrefutably that God exists. Why? It's
based upon this knowledge that I've gained thus far:

1\. God decides when He reveals Himself to us. 2\. Our relationship with God
is deeply personal, to others, this interaction looks like a "coincidence."

For most of my life, I knew of God and this and that, but didn't ever "feel"
anything. I thought I should right? But I didn't. There's truth to this
passage, Romans 1:19 (ESV); "For what can be known about God is plain to them,
because God has shown it to them.". It's not us that come to see God's
existence, but when God allows it to be.

So when I say that "I know that God is real because I happened to see a cross
when I was driving to the store today" sounds like a coincidence to others,
but what I don't tell you is that I've been deeply struggling with laziness
and fear and needed some reassurance. It's this presence of the cross to me a
reminder that God is listening to me as I pray.

\--

It's very common for me to hear people trying to disprove God. Oh what a crazy
person, believing in this crazy floating man in the sky. What a wierdo!

Yes, I was in this crowd too at one point.

However, there is such peace in knowing God, having himself revealed to me.
You have no idea, there is such a peace in my heart knowing God, and this is
why myself, and likely other Christians choose to talk about God. With
everything happening today, I know that God is still in control of everything
and that we aren't assured destruction because nothing is impossible for God.
This doesn't excuse us of doing the right thing, of course. We are still
responsible for our actions but God has the final say.

